# Check this guy out.. W.Va wolf



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Big ole sucker ! Yowsa! That'd get your blood flowing eh??


*edit: We've since found out this wolf was trapped and taken in Wisconsin, not W.Va.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope that guy is 5'2" and 100#'s soaking wet! That would get a lot more than my blood flowing if it snuck up on me in the woods! 

Mr. A


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

man that wolf is huge


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's surprising just how big those animals are. Oh, and that's not from WV. If I'm not mistaken that one was from Wis, though I could certainly be remembering wrong.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Wherever its from it would scare the same amount of scat out of me if it snuck up on me in the woods! 


Mr. A


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

it was posted on another forum that it was killed in bolivar ohio..lol..i wish someone can confirm the real origin. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

That one has made its rounds the last few years. I thought I read it came from the northwestern U.S. It's a hoax. They just do not get that big.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> . It's a hoax.


Someone is crying wolf?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m fairly sure it is real, but those types of pictures exaggerate how big they look. But make no mistake, they are very large animals. 
I knew I recognized the picture, and walking through the office today I remembered why. I walk by it 20 times per day. A friend here at work is from Wisconsin, and one of his friends that still lives there emailed him a local newspaper article with that picture in it. Apparently it&#8217;s from the same county he is from. He has the article hanging up in is cubicle. As far as I know it is a real picture, but it&#8217;s certainly from Wisconsin.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm not saying they are shopped but tricky photography for sure. Sort of like, holding a fish with arms extended. 

Here's a couple of links. There's a bunch more info out there...just a search away.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/idwolves.asp

http://www.freedomsphoenix.com/Arti...t-the-size-of-these-wolves.htm?EdNo=001&From=

http://www.animalfactguide.com/animal-facts/gray-wolf/


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I remember seeing it on Facebook a few years ago. They said it was someone's pet wolf/Shepherd hybrid that was killed by this hunter and everyone wanted a piece of this guy.... boy how stories get fabricated...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

I've had wolves come into a bait while bow hunting for bear in Saskatchewan, Canada on several occasions. It's the only time I wish I had a gun while bow hunting. DEFINITELY makes the hair on the back of your neck stand up.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I subscribe to several outdoor magazines, one being NRA'S American Hunter and there has been numerous articles about wolf populations getting over abundance with Wisconsin was one. Had an article several yrs ago about wolves attacking and killing a guys **** dogs and injuring another. He had quite a large vet bill. Had a pack of six or seven wolves that attacked his **** dogs.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Kenlow1 said:


> I subscribe to several outdoor magazines, one being NRA'S American Hunter and there has been numerous articles about wolf populations getting over abundance with Wisconsin was one. Had an article several yrs ago about wolves attacking and killing a guys **** dogs and injuring another. He had quite a large vet bill. Had a pack of six or seven wolves that attacked his **** dogs.


This is a situation I would not want to be in. I've heard of ranchers with the same problems, losing cattle to wolf packs. They can get land owner tags to kill off wolves harming their herds, but then the animal rights groups go after them. It's a lose lose situation for the ranchers.

I get it, we want to, and need to preserve habitat for the natural wildlife but when they leave those boundaries they hurt peoples pets, livestock, etc. If we don't control that behavior where does it end? Heck, even in Alaska where Grizzly's are protected from poaching the local officers track and kill them if the mess with the townsfolk. I don't see wolves being any less harmful if left unchecked.

Mr. A


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My best friend is from WV and is a big time game hunter that hunts all over the world. I asked him about this wolf and he said there is no way it came from WV.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

And that makes him an expert.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sorry to say but yip! He has been asked several times to do TV shows but has declined for now.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

When he said that there is no way it came from WV he was meaning that he had talked to others in the state about it as well. He was basically just saying he hadn't heard from anyone that it did come from WV. He was not saying that it could not have. There are fore sure some big wolves in WV no doubt.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Snyd said:


> Sorry to say but yip! He has been asked several times to do TV shows but has declined for now.


I've been asked several times to both "do" hunting shows, and film hunting shows.... I'm by no means an expert at either. I just have several friends in the business.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Ok - I think we are getting away from what my friend really meant which is what I stated in the last note below - I may have said it wrong to begin with but what he was really saying was he has talked to several other big hunters in the area and non has heard that it came out of WV.

As far as his hunting skills go - He has countless grandslams and on average I would say he takes probably 8 trips a year. He has done this for probably 10 to 15 years. He owns a construction company which has done really well over the years to fund his very expensive hobby.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

I have hunted in WV for 40 years and talk to hunters there all the time and have never heard of a wolf in present day WV and have never read any reports of a confirmed sighting.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Ok, so maybe it wasn't W.Va? 
M Magis was right. Looks like Wisconsin. Theres a bit of a story behind it on the following page:
http://wiwildlifeethic.org/category/wisconsin-insanity/wolves-wisconsin-insanity/

Here's an Idaho wolf:









This was less about exactly where it was from(we don't give our spots away anyway right boys?) but more about "what if you saw that in the woods.. Crapping my pants is what I'd be doing! lol


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Head looks like a domestic dog.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Cant comment on the place it was killed but my best friend moved to montana up near the canada border and they DO get that big. He fills his tags every year and i have several pics that have heads and bodies that big. Dont believe the stats the government posts about them he lives in an area where there "arent any wolves".


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

If the population is so bad why do they allow hunting?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bobk said:


> Head looks like a domestic dog.


Where do you think domesticated dogs come from?



ostbucks98 said:


> If the population is so bad why do they allow hunting?


I hope you're quoting from the link supplied by MassilonBuckeye. All you need do is consider the source! These are the kinds of "conservationists" who's main concern is making the world safe for their Volvos!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Where do you think domesticated dogs come from?QUOTE]
> 
> Wow!, just a wealth of knowledge.


----------

